# What was your progesterone level on transfer day?



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I had my progesterone tested yesterday, the day before transfer (which is today  ) and levels came back at 50.1, they wanted them above 50. 

I'm on 2 x 400 cyclogest a day and I'm wondering if this will be enough to sustain a pregnancy? 

Did anyone have similar levels to me and go on to have a baby?

Thank you xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, my clinic didn't do a progesterone test before transfer they relied on the cd21 test done just before starting the fresh cycle. For me this was over 18 months before I had the fet, so it was a complete leap of faith that my body was still working as it should. 

My Gp had tested my cd21 before referring us to the fc the 2 cd21 results were 50.8 and 46.6  I've got 1 lazy ovary that always pops 2 days after the other so I'm assuming the lower result is from this.

I didn't have any progesterone support for my fet, it's not standard procedure at my fc on a natural fet. But I know of members who have and they've gone on to have babies. 

Good luck


----------

